# 1250 thermostat service?



## javellar (Nov 1, 2007)

W8 thermostat OMG - what the ????
I have had this car for two years and other than some factory recalls it has been a great car. Now I find out that the thermostat has gone bad and its not covered under my extended warranty. The warranty company says that it is a standard maintenance item like changing the spark plugs. I looked at the maintenance schedule and I can not find anything that says when this sucker should be replaced. You would think for such a pricey piece of hardware VW would not it. PLUS - from what I have read in the vw forums these things go bad often. 
Does any one know how often or even if these things are really a standard maintenance part? Thanks for the help!


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: 1250 thermostat service? (javellar)*

The thermostat in the W8 engine is unlike a conventional thermostat. It is an electronic valve which the opening is variable and computer controlled. It went on mine at 37K but was under warranty. The intake manifold has to be removed to replace it.


----------

